# *@*Your City Profile*@*



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Please "Describe your or your Favorite City with One Photo & Follow the Structure Below"*

*City [Name]:_______________ Location [Country or Region]:____________*

*Birthday [Established Date]:____ Population:______________ Area:_______*

*Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]:_______________________*

*Homepage [Official Website is Preference]:____________________________*

*Slogan [of the City]:______________________________________________*

*Description [100 Words Limited]:______________________________________*

*







*

*Let's Know your City Better... Thanks for Your Cooperation & Participation!!!* :bowtie: 
================================================================
*Please Don't Repeat the Same City Listed below [Ranking by Order]:

Page 1:  Shenzhen, cn  Guangzhou, cn  Shanghai, cn  London, UK  Hong Kong SAR, cn  Nairobi, ke  Beijing, cn  Kuala Lumpur, My 

Page 2:  Sheffield, UK  Seoul, SKR  Eindhoven, nl  Zurich, ch  Seoul, SKR  Katowice, pl  Winnipeg, ca  Detroit, us

Page 3:  Toronto, ca  Chongqing, cn  Roanoke, us  Birmingham, us  A Coruña, es  Raleigh, us  Sydney, au  Paris, fr  Milwaukee, us  Hangzhou, cn  Vitoria-Gasteiz, es

Page 4:  Los Angeles, us  Philadelphia, us  Chicago, us  New York City, us  Dallas, us  Orlando, us

Page 5:  São Paulo, br  Vancouver, ca  Tucson, us  Dresden, de

Page 6:  Rio de Janeiro, br  Salvador, br  Curitiba, br  Novo Hamburgo, br  Phoenix, us  Blumenau, br  linyi, cn

Page 7:  Tel Aviv, il  Ramat Gan, il  Tilburg, nl  Houston, us  Vienna, at  Manila, ph  Makati, ph  Cebu, ph  Pasig, ph  Muntinlupa, ph  Taguig, ph  Brussels, be  San Juan del Monte, ph  Quezon City, ph  Davao, ph

Page 8:  Lapu-Lapu, ph  karachi, Pk  Ciudad de Zamboanga, ph  Adelaide, au  Athens, gr  Madrid, es  Belo Horizonte, br  Lahore, pk  Köln, de  Barcelona, es  Xi'an, cn

Page 9:  Gold coast, au  Auckland, nz  Vitória. br  Belém do Pará, br  Austin, us  Pelotas, br  Hamburg, de  Melbourne, au  Jakarta, id*


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shenzhen Profile*

*City: Shenzhen [深圳]... Location: Guangdong, China PR [中国.广东]*

*Birthday:March 1979.. Population:8.277 million.. Area: 2,020 sq km*

*Landmark: Shun Hing Square [383.95M, 1996]

Homepage: 1.http://english.sz.gov.cn/ 2.http://www.shenzhentour.com/english/index.htm*

*Slogan: "精彩深圳，欢乐之都” "Wonderful Shenzhen, The City with Fun"*

*Description: If you love someone, you'd better send him/her to Shenzhen, because where is heaven; If you hate someone, you'd better send him/her to Shenzhen, because where is hell --- <<Heaven, Turn Left; Shenzhen, Turn Right>>

This may be the biggest place you've never heard of. More people live here than NYC. It has more factories than the Midwest; a skyscraper taller than the Empire State Building. Shenzhen was nothing but a fishing village 25 years ago, when it was picked by government officials to become the showplace of China's economic resurgence --- <<St. Petersburg Times>> *


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Guangzhou Profile*

*City: Guangzhou [广州]... Location: Guangdong, China PR [中国.广东]*

*Birthday:214 BC.. Population:11.00 million.. Area: 7,434 sq km*

*Landmark: CITIC Plaza [391M, 1997]* 

*Homepage:http://www.gz.gov.cn/vfs/web/english/home.htm*

*Slogan: "Invigorating Asia, Sparking the world" --- "Asian Game in 2010"*

*Description: Guangzhou, located at the north of the Pearl River delta, is an important trading center as well as a busy port and the capital city of the province of Guandong. Flowers are in blossom all the year round, so Guangzhou is called "the City of Flowers." "Eating in Guangzhou" has become a popular saying both at home and abroad. Guangzhou ranks first in the number of restaurants and tea-houses in the country. *


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shanghai Profile*

*City: Shanghai [上海]... Location: Shanghai, China PR [中国.上海]*

*Birthday: 1842. 11. 17.. Population:19.00 million.. Area: 6,340.5 sq km*

*Landmark: Oriental Pearl Tower [468M, 1994] 

Homepage:http://www.shanghai.gov.cn/shanghai/node8059/index.html*

*Slogan: "城市,让生活更美好” "Better City, Better Life"*

*Description: Shanghai was said to be the most cosmopolitan city in the beginning of the 20th century, but lost its glory during the “Mao era”. It is now quickly regaining its position as one of the biggest economic powerhouses in the world as well as a showcase of modern architecture. *


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London Profile*

*City: London ... Location: United Kingdom *

*Birthday:0BC/AD.. Population:7.7million.. Area: 1575 sq km*

*Landmark: London Eye [135M, 1999]... Homepage: http://www.londoneye.com/*

*Slogan: "The World in One City"*

*Description: London is one of the most vibrant, energetic and cosmopolitan cities in the world. It has the largest population in the European Union, and its residents are called Londoners. 
Londres est un ville touristique, historique et commerciale. It is one of the worlds largest financial centres and tourist destinations. The city was unofficially founded by the Romans, and originally called Londinium.

*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Hong Kong Profile*

*City: Hong Kong Location: China (Special Administrative Region)

Birthday: July 1, 1997 (as SAR) Population: 7,012,738 Area: 1,103 km2

Landmark: Bank Of China Tower (1,209 ft / 369 m)

Homepage: http://info.gov.hk

Slogan: Asia's World City

Description: Hong Kong is a Special Administrative Region in The People's Republic Of China. It is a centre of business, finance, trade and tourism in the Asia Pacific region. The city is also known for it's skyline, vibancy, fast paced way of life and diversity.









*


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

SE9 said:


> *London Profile*
> 
> *City: London ... Location: United Kingdom *


Thank you, you make this thread more international!! :cheers1:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Nairobi Profile*

*City: Nairobi ... Location: Kenya, East Africa*

*Birthday:1899AD.. Population:3million.. Area: 150 sq km*

*Landmark: Nairobi National Park... Homepage: http://www.go2africa.com/kenya/nairobi/nairobi-national-park/*

*Slogan: "Place of Cool Waters"*

*Description: Nairobi is the largest city in East Africa, and the capital city of Kenya. It is the only capital in the world to border a National Park/Game Reserve, and has more species of bird than any other city on the planet.

Nairobi is a cosmopolitan city, with a significant Asian presence. It is home to the busiest airport in East Africa, and the 2nd largest Airline in the whole of Africa.

*


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> City [Name]: Hong Kong Location [Country or Region]: China (Special Administrative Region)


WANCH... please try to edit HK to be obviously and completely!!! thanks for your effort...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

China_winson said:


> Thank you, you make this thread more international!! :cheers1:


That's alrite China winson :cheers:


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Beijing Profile*

*City: Beijing [北京]... Location: Beijing, China PR [中国.北京]*

*Birthday: 1st millennium BC.. Population:15.38 Million.. Area: 16,400 sp km*

*Landmark: 紫禁城 Forbidden City [AD 1420; 720,000 sq meters]

Homepage: http://www.ebeijing.gov.cn/*

*Slogan: 新北京, 新奥运 New BeiJing, Great Olympics -- Olympics Game 2008*

*Description: Beijing is a major transportation hub, with dozens of railways, roads and expressways entering and leaving it in all directions. It is also the focal point of many international flights to China. Beijing is recognized as the political, educational, and cultural center of the PRC.*


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

sorry....

I deleted..


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

China_winson said:


> WANCH... please try to edit HK to be obviously and completely!!! thanks for your effort...


That's what I'm trying to do right now. My modem is so slow man. Anyway, seems that you're doing almost every major city in China. If it's ok, how about we let a forumer from that city do the profile


----------



## byoker (Apr 7, 2006)

> City: Seoul... Location: Korea Of Republic Birthday: 15 October 1945..


I think Seoul is much older, Seoul's old name is "汉阳" in Chinese,means a city to the north of Han river,and it used to be the capital of Baiji,an old country in Korean history about 400 AD.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> That's what I'm trying to do right now. My modem is so slow man. Anyway, seems that you're doing almost every major city in China. If it's ok, how about we let a forumer from that city do the profile


Oh, I See!!! Ok... that is a good Idea!!!


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

byoker said:


> I think Seoul is much older, Seoul's old name is "汉阳" in Chinese,means a city to the north of Han river,and it used to be the capital of Baiji,an old country in Korean history about 400 AD.


I deleted it...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

unoh said:


> sorry....
> 
> I deleted..


Why??? a little bid disappointed!!! Anyway... thanks for your participation!!!


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur Profile *   

*City:Kuala Lumpur 吉隆坡 Location:Malaysia

Birthday: 1857 

Population: 1.6 million  Area:243.65 km² (Federal Territory area)
Landmark:Petronas Twin Tower  

Homepage:http://www.dbkl.gov.my/
http://www.kualalumpur.gov.my/

Slogan:Living The Moment

Description:
largest city in Malaysia. Malays, Chinese and Indians comprise the main races among others in this multicultural backdrop. This ethnic diversity has shaped the city over the years and is clearly seen in the various cultural customs and religious beliefs, as well as languages, cuisines and architecture.

Better known as KL to the locals, the city is a heady mix of history and culture intertwined with mushrooming skyscrapers and office towers. Kuala Lumpur is the best example of a city that has managed to preserve the best of its cultural heritage and combine it with modern conveniences to offer a wholly unique experience to visitors*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

China Winson, where's the Beijing pic?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

China_winson said:


> Why??? a little bid disappointed!!! Anyway... thanks for your participation!!!


Sorry...I deleted it because my knowledge about my city was not correct....
I wiil post again ...


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

*TORONTO Profile

City [Name]: Toronto Location [Country or Region]: Ontario, Canada

Birthday [Established Date]: 1750 
Population: 2,481,494 (2001 Census), Metro area:5,304,100 
Area: 641 km² (247 square miles)

Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]: CN Tower (553.33 metres, 1976)

Homepage [Official Website is Preference]: www.toronto.ca 

Slogan [of the City]: Ontario's capital, The world meets here, You belong here (there's 3.. I don't know the official one)

Description [100 Words Limited]: Toronto, from its meagre beginnings as a fur trading outpost has grown to become Canada's largest urban centre. The national centre of Business, Finance, Culture and Entertainement, makes Toronto a significant global city with an international pull. The varied architecture in the downtown core, to the beautiful Victorian neighbourhoods surrounding it makes Toronto a true architectural "meeting place" along with the vast peoples from different nations encompassing it.
*







[/QUOTE]


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

City [Name]:ChongQing Location [Country or Region]:

Birthday [Established Date]:more than 2000 years Population: 28 million

Area:80,000 sq.km

Landmark : people conference hall, completed in 1950's

Homepage: www.chongqing.gov.cn

Slogan : 人、城市、自然 people,city,nature


Description:Chongqing is the one of four chinese municipality cities, such as Beijing. chongqing's GDP is 7th in china mainland, the 1st in West of china. this city is famous for its best industry and commerce in west of china.


----------



## DecoJim (Dec 6, 2005)

rocky said:


> detroit means detroit and is a french word to describe ... a detroit


Having a few problems with altavista.bablefish?

Frenchman Antoine de la Mothe, Sieur de Cadillac (1658-1730) founded Detroit in 1701 on the narrowest part of "the straights" between what is now called Lake St. Claire and Lake Erie. Detroit is the French word for the straights (now called the Detroit River). When British military forces captured Montreal in 1760, the French were forced to abandond Detroit as well; thus began the British occupation which lasted until 1796.

The city's moto came from an early disaster. On June 11, 1805, a fire almost totally destroyed the city, and while all residents survived, 200 wood structures were reduced to ashes. The fort and one stone storehouse survived. Local Catholic leader Father Gabriel Richard observed at the time (in Latin), "Speramus meliora; resurget cineribus (We hope for better things; it will arise from the ashes)."


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

*Roanoke Profile*
*City [Name]:* Roanoke *Location [Country or Region]:* Virginia, USA 

*Birthday [Established Date]:* 1968 *Population:* 94,911 (city) 650,000 (Metro) *Area:* 42.9 square miles
*
Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]:* The Roanoke Star 100 Ft, on top of mountain in city limits, completed in 1949

*Homepage [Official Website is Preference]:* Roanoke City Homepage 

*Slogan [of the City]:* We are a very dangerous city in terms of crime, but we won't admit it. (Don't know the real one, though this fits)

*Description [100 Words Limited]:* Roanoke, Virginia is located midway between New York, NY and Atlanta, GA on Interstate 81, 168 miles west of the state capital, Richmond, VA. The city is the center of one of Virginia's largest metropolitan regions, and a hub of transportation, finance, and industry for the southwestern part of the state. The scenic beauty of the Roanoke Valley, located between the Blue Ridge and the Virginia Alleghany Highlands, makes the city a pleasant as well as an economically diverse place to live and work. The city's position on the East Coast gives it ready access to close to two-thirds of the total population of the nation within a radius of 500 miles.

*







*


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

weill said:


> *Roanoke Profile*
> 
> *Slogan [of the City]:* We are a very dangerous city in terms of crime, but we won't admit it.


Haha... I am attracted by this Slogan... BTW, I think most of the big cities are facing the criminal problem!!!


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

*Birmingham Profile*

*City: Birmingham ... Location: Birmingham, Alabama, USA *

*Birthday: 1871 .. Population:235,000 (city) 1.08 million (metro).. Area: 393.5 sq km*

*Landmark: Vulcan Statue [55.4M, 1904] 

Homepage:http://www.informationbirmingham.com/*

*Slogan: "The Magic City” "Pittsburgh of the South"*

*Description: Birmingham consolidated and incorporated several industrial villages 
to grow rapidly in its first 30 years with a large steel industry, thus the nicknames mentioned on the slogan. 
The city is best known for the civil rights struggle and violence against protestors and blacks in the 1960s. 
Forty years later, the protestors are honored, industry has been surpassed by education, medicine and banking as the major industries, 
and downtown is experiencing a loft explosion with the conversion of old skyscrapers. *












-


----------



## cellete (May 19, 2004)

A CORUÑA profile

*City [Name]: A Coruña Location* *[Country or Region]*: *Galiza, Spain*

*Birthday [Established Date when is named city]:1446 *
*Population: 243.349 (2005 Census), Metro area: 396.015 (2005 Census)*
*Area: 36,8 km²*

*Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]: Torre de Hércules (68 metres, Roman Lighthouse, 2nd Century AD)*
*
Homepage [Official Website is Preference]: http://www.aytolacoruna.es/*

*Slogan [of the City]: Christal City, City where nobody is foreigner*

*Description [100 Words Limited]: A Coruña is the second Galician city in terms of population but the first in the region in Business and Finance. It´s also a very important cultural centre and forms one of the most active metropolitan areas of the Northwest of Spain.The city is the site of the Roman Tower of Hercules, which is a lighthouse in continuous operation for nearly 2,000 years. It is also well-known for its characteristic glazed window balconies, called "galerías".*


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

LSyd said:


> *Birmingham Profile*
> 
> *City: Birmingham ... Location: Birmingham, Alabama, USA *


Excuse me, Can you just use one Photo??? Thanks!!!

Oh... Birmingham, us reminds me about the Birmingham, uk...


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

China_winson said:


> Excuse me, Can you just use one Photo??? Thanks!!!
> 
> Oh... Birmingham, us reminds me about the Birmingham, uk...


sorry about that, it's fixed.

my photo thread on Birmingham, UK with a list of comparisons between the two Birminghams biggest similarity though is probably that other nearby cities in the region make fun of the Birminghams (jealous?) :cheers: 

-


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

LSyd said:


> sorry about that, it's fixed.
> 
> my photo thread on Birmingham, UK with a list of comparisons between the two Birminghams biggest similarity though is probably that other nearby cities in the region make fun of the Birminghams (jealous?) :cheers:
> 
> -


Never Mind... I have seen it... It really entertained me!!! So detail and interesting... :cheers:


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

Please "Describe your or your Favorite City with One Photo & Follow the Structure Below"

City [Name]:Raleigh Location [Country or Region]:North Carolina

Birthday [Established Date]:1792 Population:342,194 (estimated by city of raleigh) Area:299.3 km² (115.6 mi²)

Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]:Two Hanover Square, 29 floors, 1991

Homepage [Official Website is Preference]:www.raleigh-nc.org

Slogan [of the City]:City of Oaks

Description [100 Words Limited]:I love raleigh


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Sydney Profile*

*City [Name]:* Sydney *Location [Country or Region]:* New South Wales, Australia 

*Birthday [Established Date]:* 1788 *Population:* 4,350,986 *Area:* 12145 km sq
*
Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]:* Sydney Opera House [64m, 1973]

*Homepage [Official Website is Preference]:* http://www.cityofsydney.nsw.gov.au/

*Slogan [of the City]:* There's no place in the world like Sydney

*Description [100 Words Limited]:* Sydney is the capital city of the state of New South Wales in Australia, and Australia's largest and oldest city. With a population of approximately 4 million, it is the financial and trade centre of Australia. It is also a significant tourist destination and is regularly declared to be one of the most beautiful and livable cities in the world.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

I have been to Sydney..
very beautiful and romantic and well organized city....
I love darling harber...... I'd like to go there again...


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

China_winson said:


> Haha... I am attracted by this Slogan... BTW, I think most of the big cities are facing the criminal problem!!!


Yeah true my city had 12 murders last year in the city, so If the city is about 100,000 and New York is about 18,000,000 and has 952 murders (2000) so if you take 12 times 10 equals 120 times 18 equals 2160 which is a way higher than New Yorks, so if Roanoke had that many people living here, that would be how many murders, YIKES


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

*Paris Profile

City [Name]: Paris Location [Country or Region]: Ile-de-France, France

Birthday [Established Date]: circa 250 BC (became Roman in 52 BC) 
Population: 2,144,700 (2004 Census) ; Metro area: 11,623,822
Area: 87 km² (54 square miles), excluding the outlying woods ; Metro area: 14,518 km² (9,023 square miles)

Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]: Eiffel Tower (324 metres, 1889)

Homepage [Official Website is Preference]: Ville de Paris (english) 

Slogan [of the City]: Fluctuat nec mergitur ("Tossed by the waves but does not founder")

Description [100 Words Limited]: Having more than 2000 years of History, Paris is a monumental city in which each of its periods in History are illustrated by still standing buildings. Paris is by far the most densely populated city in the whole Europe, and it's also among the most multi-cultural cities in the continent. The city is heavily concentrated into its relatively small centre (the City of Paris), and its most dynamic areas are today located in its inner suburbs (La Défense, Issy, Levallois, St-Denis, ...). Paris is also one in the top four alpha world cities, as well as one of the four European megacities.*


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

MILWAUKEE PROFILE

*City [Name]:Milwaukee Location [Country or Region]:Wisconsin, United States of America*

*Birthday [Established Date]:January 31, 1846 Population:596,974 city/1.7 million metro. 
Area:96 square miles*

*Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]:Milwaukee City Hall-108 metres-1895*

*Homepage [Official Website is Preference]:Milwaukee *

*Slogan [of the City]:City of Festivals/Brew City/Cream City  (among others)*

*Description [100 Words Limited]:Milwaukee is a manufactring city on the beautiful shores of Lake Michigan, just north of Chicago. The city has a diverse economy, as well as a diverse city population who help make this city shine despite being "Rust Belt". Come and enjoy the Gemütlichkeit!!  *


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

weill said:


> Yeah true my city had 12 murders last year in the city, so If the city is about 100,000 and New York is about 18,000,000 and has 952 murders (2000) so if you take 12 times 10 equals 120 times 18 equals 2160 which is a way higher than New Yorks, so if Roanoke had that many people living here, that would be how many murders, YIKES


Murder rate in Roanoke is 12/100,000= 0.01200%, in NY is 952/18,000,000=0.00529%... right??? it is really terrible... does Roanoke's government take any action on it??? My city has a serious problem with pickpocket as well... the government is planning to install more public CCTV...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hangzhou Profile*



snowbridge said:


> *City: Hangzhou [杭州]...  Location: Zhejiang, China PR [中国.浙江]
> 
> Birthday:222 BC..  Population:6.6 million..  Area: 16,596 sq km （Metropolitan)
> 
> ...


Source from: #中国城市档案#Chinese Cities Profile#


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

China_winson said:


> Murder rate in Roanoke is 12/100,000= 0.01200%, in NY is 952/18,000,000=0.00529%... right??? it is really terrible... does Roanoke's government take any action on it??? My city has a serious problem with pickpocket as well... the government is planning to install more public CCTV...


Yes that is the facts, and its getting worse, I believe 6 murders right now...4 months in the year....My city doesnt do anything about problem. It is a big problem though, the City Council election day is on may 2nd and all 12 candidates have been adressed with these issues, but most say that this isnt New York, Chicago, or LA, so we shouldn't worry. You can walk around in most places during the day and feel safe but once the sun goes down, its a whole different story, even I get harrassed for taking pictures downtown after 8 pm (20:00), My city just flat out wont admit it has problems, We are the 2nd dangerous city in Virginia, only behind Richmond, which is one of the worst places in terms of crime in the whole US, and even Roanoke beats Richmond in the Violent crime rate....hows your city doing?


----------



## Vitovito (Apr 13, 2004)

*City : Vitoria-Gasteiz 
Location : Basque Country, Spain*

*Birthday: 1181 by Sancho VI el Sabio *
*Population: 229.080  *

*Landmark:Catedrla Santa María*

*Homepage:http://www.vitoria-gasteiz.org/we027/http/index_en.shtml *

*Slogan: The green city *

*Description:Vitoria-Gasteiz was chosen to be capital of the Basque Country by the Basque Parliament. 
The UNO selected the Green Ring of Vitoria-Gasteiz among the 100 best projects in the world at the Third International Competition of Good Practices. 
The city has 42 sq m of green space per person, which makes it the European city with the most consolidated green areas.
The medieval quarter, declared a national monument in 1987, is one of the most beautiful and best-preserved of its kind in the North of the Iberian Peninsula.
*

The armies of Napoleon were defeated at the Battle of Vitoria


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^I know who took it. Believe me, it isn't fake. The kid is talented as hell.


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

OK maybe so, but I know that isnt the original shot, Its too colorful and the buildings pop out and stand weird in the sky against the weather


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

fake?... funny.. i remember taking it...

//its not fake


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

weill said:


> OK maybe so, but I know that isnt the original shot, Its too colorful and the buildings pop out and stand weird in the sky against the weather


wanna see the files?


----------



## swivel (Feb 26, 2004)

yeah.. thanks anyway..


Dallas..


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^Straight quality, perfectly exposed... See now, weill?


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

WowAwesome picture

EDIT: Sorry man, I just dont trust all these people claiming the picture is real, when its not. I've seen you on UPC, and your shots are great!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Any more cities?


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

I like the central park in NY... 

setting up a profile is time-consuming, but i believe that you would enjoy to do the profile, and share it with others, if you love the city...

thanks the providers...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

weill said:


> Not really, nobody bothers to vote here, I think only 30,000 registered to vote...Most candidates are Independents, not Repulicans or Democrats......


It is new to me... thanks for information providing... and opinion sharing!!!


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

No problem


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

*Australia:* Sydney

*Canada:* Winnipeg, Toronto

*China:* Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Hong Kong SAR, Beijing, Chongqing, Hangzhou

*France:* Paris

*Kenya:* Nairobi

*Malaysia:* Kuala Lumpur

*Netherlands:* Eindhoven 

*Poland:* Katowice 

*South Korean:* Seoul

*Spain:* A Coruña, Vitoria-Gasteiz

*Switzerland:* Zurich

*UK:* London, Sheffield

*USA:* Detroit, Roanoke, Birmingham, Raleigh, Milwaukee, Los Angeles, Philadelphia, Chicago, New York City, Dallas, Orlando


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

City [Name]:São Paulo Location [Country or Region]:Brazil

Birthday [Established Date]:25/01/1554 Population:10 million Area:1525 km2

Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]:_______________________

Homepage [Official Website is Preference]http://www.prefeitura.sp.gov.br/

Slogan [of the City]:Brazil´s Locomotive

Description [100 Words Limited]:Everybody has already heard of São Paulo as the capital for work. But, the city that never sleeps is much more. It's the capital of culture, entertainment and gastronomic pleasure. And Paulistanos know how to enjoy all this like nobody else.

There’s nothing better than a happy hour in the evening at one of the famous São Paulo bars, with a cold beer on tap and hors d’oeuvres, only to continue on for a quiet movie or a lively night out at a club.

On the weekends, after a little exercise in one of the city parks, go to the open-air market to sample a delicious savory pastry, before meeting friends for a traditional feijoada bean stew.

For those who are less sporty, there is always the option of looking for a bookstore where reading a good book and sipping fresh expresso coffee go hand in hand. Later, the stroll can continue with a visit to one of the handicraft or antique fairs dotting the squares of the city’s many neighborhoods.

The night also has options in store for all tastes. Ranging from the pricey and sophisticated to the affordable, the activities are endless, 7 days a week.

After all, this is São Paulo: hospitable, cosmopolitan, sophisticated yet simple, and above all, unique.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

São Paulo is the first south American city in this thread... What is the landmark of São Paulo??? 

I found that Some profiles are not edited good enough [incompleted or a little bid messy], but those cities are wonderful... 

Thanks for sharing your city...


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

China_winson said:


> São Paulo is the first south American city in this thread... What is the landmark of São Paulo???
> 
> I found that Some profiles are not edited good enough [incompleted or a little bid messy], but those cities are wonderful...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your city...


The Landmark of São Paulo would be the Altino Arantes Building, aka Banespa Tower! It has 161m and was completed in 1947!


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

gutooo said:


> The Landmark of São Paulo would be the Altino Arantes Building, aka Banespa Tower! It has 161m and was completed in 1947!


Thanks, I hope "tadeu" can see it, and add it on São Paulo profile...


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

*Profile: VANCOUVER*

*City:* *Vancouver* *Location:* *Canada, British Columbia*

*Birthday:* *1886* *Population:* *583,296 Metro(2,177,215) * *Area:* *115 km² (44 mi²)*

*Landmark:* *Canda Place, Completed 1986*

*Homepage:* *http://vancouver.ca/*

*Slogan:* *"Gate way to the pacific."*

*Description:* *One of the most multicultural cities in the world according to the UN, host city of the 2010 Winter Olympics and is consistently rated one of the most livable cities in the world. Vancouver is also home to Canadas largest port and a major headquarters hub for forest products and mining companies, and currently is the third largest film production center in North America.*


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*Profile: TUCSON*

*City:* Tucson *Location:* USA, Arizona

*Birthday:* 1775 *Population:* 530,000 (Metro: 960,000) *Area:* 505.3 km² (195.1 mi²)

*Landmark:* Unisource Energy Tower: 101 m, completed 1986

*Homepage:* http://www.visittucson.org/

*Slogan:*







= "Real.Natural.Arizona." or "Old Pueblo"

*Description:* One of the fastest growing cities in the US; characterized by University of Arizona campus, its proximity & common history with Mexico (>30% Hispanics) and the Sonoran desert.


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*Profile: DRESDEN*

*City:* Dresden *Location:* Germany, Saxony

*Birthday:* 1206 (800 years ago) *Population: * 490,000 (Metro: 1,100,000) *Area:* 328.3 km² 

*Landmark: * Frauenkirche: 91 m, completed 1743, destroyed 1945, rebuilt 2005

*Homepage: * http://www.dresden.de/

*Slogan:* "Florence of the North" or "Silicon Saxony" 

*Description:* Dresden is the wealthiest city in Eastern Germany, also called the Silicon Valley of Saxony, a major research and educational center as well as a city known for its music and arts. The center of the city has been heavily destroyed during a tragic bombing in 1945, however, the old town is currently being rebuilt. This year Dresden celebrates its 800 anniversary - a good time to visit.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

I think there are a lot of Chinese immigrators [esp. from HK] living in VANCOUVER!!!

I am curious about: 

How fast is TUCSON's growing [growth rate]???

How wealth is Dresden [average income]???


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

*Tucson:* In 2000 the city (metro) had 486,000 (843,000) inhabitants, in 2005 the city had 530,000 (960,000) inhabitants. Tucson (metro) is expected to have 600,000 (1,102,000) inhabitants by 2011. 

*Dresden:* Average GDP per person: 26,300 Euro (32,574 $US).


----------



## Vinicius (Nov 11, 2005)

*Profile: Rio de Janeiro*

*City*: São Sebastião do Rio de Janeiro *Location:* Brazil, Rio de Janeiro (state)

*Birthday:* March 1, 1565 *Population:* 6.094.183 *Area:* 1.182 km²

*Landmark:* The statue of Christ the Redeemer and the Sugar Loaf.

*Homepage:* http://www.riodejaneiro-turismo.com.br/pt/ and http://www.rioconventionbureau.com.br/index2.htm

*Slogan:* "The Wonderful City" 

*Description:* The second largest city in Brazil, Rio is Known all around the world for its unique natural beauty and famous landmarks. It has the largest Carnival in the world and the most famous beaches in Brazil: Copacabana and Ipanema. Beyond the natural side of the city, Rio offers a great variety of cultural stuff, such as museums and cultural centers all around the city. Historically speaking, the city possesses many churchies, palaces and buildings, that represents the city since the colonial times, by passing the age that Rio was the capital of Brazil, until the modern days.


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

*Profile: SALVADOR*

City [Name]:*São Salvador da Bahia de Todos os Santos* Location [Country or Region]:*Brazil*

Birthday [Established Date]:*March 29th of 1549* Population:*2.673.560 * Area:*325m²*

Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]:*Elevador Lacerda, Pelourinho and Farol da Barra;*

Homepage [Official Website is Preference]:www.emtursa.ba.gov.br and www.salvador.ba.gov.br and www.bahia.com.br.

Slogan [of the City]:*Salvador - Land of Joy*

Description [100 Words Limited]:*Salvador was the first brazilian capital by more than 200 years, today is one of the most important brazilian cities and has a very big historic heritage. Its culture is a mix of portuguese, african and indigenous, its carnival is the biggest street party of the world. The glorious past (it was capital of South Atlantic and of Portuguese Empiry in Americas) is now a city where all thing is a party, where the happiness is the theme. Now is the 3rd biggest brazilian city, 6th metro area and capital of the 6th richest state (Bahia).*


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

nygirl said:


> City [Name_]:*New York City *_ [Country or Region]: _*United States of America*_
> Birthday [Established Date]:Birthday: _*1613 by the dutch previously inhabited by the Lenape Indians. * _
> 
> Population: _*Total (2004) 8,168,338 , (Metro area) 21,199,865 * _
> ...



Wow, you guys did such a great job. New York, HK, Toronto, Salvador......amazed me. :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

City:Curitiba

Location: Brazil, State of Paraná

Birthday: March 29th of 1693

Population: 1.727.010 Area: 430,9 km²

Landmark: The Botanical Garden

Homepage: http://www.curitiba.pr.gov.br/

Slogan: Curitiba, Our City.

Curitiba is held as a paragon of urban planning excellence. The city has a notably efficient transportation system, including devotion of lanes on major streets for a bus rapid transit system. The buses are long, split into three sections (bi-articulated), and stop at designated elevated tubes, complete with handicapped access. The system, used by 85% of Curitiba's population, is the source of inspiration for the TransMilenio in Bogotá, Colombia, as well as the Orange Line of Los Angeles, California. The city is also remarkably successful in preserving and caring for its green areas, boasting 54 m² of green space per inhabitant.

(The Botanical Garden, and the skyline of Curitiba)


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

City: Novo Hamburgo
Location: Rio Grande do Sul state, southern Brazil
Birthday: first settlement 1822. Emancipation to become a city: 1924
Population: 256.000 
Area: 217 sq km (includes the whole municipality, even rural and undeveloped areas)
Landmark: none
Homepage: www.novohamburgo.rs.gov.br
Slogan:Capital Nacional do Calçado (national shoe manufacturing capital)
Description:settled by german immigrants in the 19th century, Novo Hamburgo grew to become one of the most important cities in Rio Grande do Sul state. Its economy revolves around shoes, including manufacturing, chemicals, leather and siderurgy. Its the financial heart of the Vale dos Sinos area, which was the largest shoe manufacturing area on Earth, but after the 90s, it has lost most of its importance due to China´s growth. Many industries closed because of Chinese competition and lower prices.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

The last two Brazilian cities that I havent heard before, look cool...



Skyland said:


> *Tucson:* In 2000 the city (metro) had 486,000 (843,000) inhabitants, in 2005 the city had 530,000 (960,000) inhabitants. Tucson (metro) is expected to have 600,000 (1,102,000) inhabitants by 2011.
> 
> *Dresden:* Average GDP per person: 26,300 Euro (32,574 $US).


Tucso: Really fast basd on developed countries...

Dresden: WoW, its GDP per Capital is higher than HK and Singapore!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Porto (Portugal) in 2018*


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

What the hell is that torre agbar wanabe in porto?


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

I like rhis thread..

more cities?


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

City [Name]hoenix

Location [Country or Region]:Arizona, USA

Birthday [Established Date]:1881

Population:1.5 million

Area:1230.5 km2

Homepage [Official Website is Preference]:http://phoenix.gov

Description [100 Words Limited]:

This is the city that our forumers love to bash the most. It is the epitome of sprawl, although most if not all American cities suffer from this problem. People complain about its summer heat, although there are places in the world hotter than it. This city never won the late city vs city, pitted against any city in the world (except maybe Kabul and Baghdad, even that I doubt). This city will be hated and bashed for as long as it exists.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

*City [Name]*: Blumenau 

*Location [Country or Region]*: Santa Catarina (Brazil)

*Birthday [Established Date]*: Sep. 2nd 1850 *Population*: 298,000 *Area*: 206,8 km² (urban)

*Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]*: Moelmann House (1978)

*Homepage [Official Website is Preference]*: http://www.blumenau.sc.gov.br

*Slogan [of the City]*: Cidade Jardim (_Garden City_)

*Description [100 Words Limited]*:

Founded by Germans, Blumenau is a pretty rich city (for Brazilian standards) and, as I like to say, it's got everything a big city has with the tranquility of a small/medium city. It holds the world's biggest Oktoberfest outside Munich. The economy is based in Textile industries. Oh and by the way, it's pretty hot and stuffy during summer, but it's a good place. That's it!


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

TheTramp said:


> Description [100 Words Limited]:
> 
> This is the city that our forumers love to bash the most. It is the epitome of sprawl, although most if not all American cities suffer from this problem. People complain about its summer heat, although there are places in the world hotter than it. This city never won the late city vs city, pitted against any city in the world (except maybe Kabul and Baghdad, even that I doubt). This city will be hated and bashed for as long as it exists.


Yet, it is one of the fastest growing cities in the US - because of the good weather, low unemployment and affordable housing. Yes, it is hot in June, July and August - but in all the other months it is very pleasant - better than 5 months rain. The Sonoran desert is beautiful and a good place to hike. Phoenix is definitely not one of my favorite cities as I hate sprawl as well - but there are nice areas like Scottsdale or Tempe which I enjoy - and with the new light railway I believe downtown will become better, too. I love Phoenix for its potential.

By the way: 4 million people live in the Phoenix metro area - which can be considered as one big city. With 41 million passengers annually, the Phoenix Sky Harbor airport is the 13th busiest airport in the world - more than Beijing, JFK or Hongkong airport.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

If we had 45ºC only ONE day here in Blumenau I'd be moving out the next day!


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

Skyland said:


> Yet, it is one of the fastest growing cities in the US - because of the good weather, low unemployment and affordable housing. Yes, it is hot in June, July and August - but in all the other months it is very pleasant - better than 5 months rain. The Sonoran desert is beautiful and a good place to hike. Phoenix is definitely not one of my favorite cities as I hate sprawl as well - but there are nice areas like Scottsdale or Tempe which I enjoy - and with the new light railway I believe downtown will become better, too. I love Phoenix for its potential.
> 
> By the way: 4 million people live in the Phoenix metro area - which can be considered as one big city. With 41 million passengers annually, the Phoenix Sky Harbor airport is the 13th busiest airport in the world - more than Beijing, JFK or Hongkong airport.



you and i are the only people in the forum who believe in the potential of the city


----------



## severl (Aug 17, 2004)

*City* : * linyi * Location [Country or Region]:shandong province china
Birthday [Established Date]: 500 BC Population:1,190,000 
Area:17000 sq.KM

Landmark :wangxizhi park 
Homepage [Official Website is Preference]: www.linyi.gov.cn

Slogan [of the City]:newer and more atractive
Description [100 Words Limited]:_Linyi City is a famous cultural city with a 2400-year history. In the 1970s, the Sunzi's Art of War and Sunbin's Art of War that stirred the world were unearthed here. It is a place propitious for giving birth to great man, Zhuge Liang, the well-known politician and strategist of the Three Kingdoms Period, and Wang Xizhi, the famous calligrapher in the Eastern Jin Dynasty were all born here.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


> Porto (Portugal) in 2018


Hello, Can you follow the structure showing on 1st post??? sorry, I cant consider It as Porto profile...



severl said:


> City [Name]: linyi Location [Country or Region]:_shandong china


Hello, the picture is not being showed!!!


----------



## severl (Aug 17, 2004)

> Hello, the picture is not being showed!!!


But i can see it .


----------



## Skyland (Jul 3, 2005)

TheTramp said:


> you and i are the only people in the forum who believe in the potential of the city


... and the 100,000 people that move in every year .


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

severl said:


> But i can see it .


I still Cant see. Never mind, if others can see the picture!!!



TheTramp said:


> you and i are the only people in the forum who believe in the potential of the city


I heard this city due to Phoenix Sun [NBA team]... so i has no idea about the potentail of the city, maybe you can tell us more about Phoenix!!!


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

guys, can't you just fucking follow the rules? :sleepy:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I felt it necissary to post 2 pics of AThens but Ill edit my post.


----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

fox1 said:


> what if everyone wanted to show their crappy universities? Then this would be the Crappy University Pictures thread


great idear


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Just take it easy... it is a entertainment thread... but I hope it could be fair enough for every city here...


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

*city* Gold coast australia

Birthday about 80 years ago

Landmark Q1 tower 332.5m tall the tallest resi tower in the world on compleation

Slogen the goldie australias holiday capital

description The gold coast is a city of around 500000 people living in it.
But on the holidays that population explodes to around 1000000 in the city
it is a layed back beachside city with 42 km of golden sandy beaches it has 4 main theme parks movie world wet&wild dream world and seaworld its cbd is surfers paradise but southport for cemmercioal stuff and it has a mild climate but in summer there are a few storms in the arvos and its a good city


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

City: _*AUCKLAND* 

Location: _NORTH ISLAND, NEW ZEALAND

Birthday: _18 SEPTEMBER 1840 

Population: 1 300 000 

Area: _637km2 (This only applies to Auckland City Council)

Landmark: _ SKY TOWER (328m - tallest structure in the Southern Hemisphere) - Completed 1997

Homepage [Official Website]: http://www.aucklandcity.govt.nz/home/default.asp

Slogan: _CITY OF SAILS

Description:
*Auckland * lies on the narrow stretch of land between the beautiful Waitemata and Manukau harbours. Auckland is New Zealand’s largest city. In addition to the mainland, 74 per cent of the city’s land is made up of islands in the Hauraki Gulf. The gulf and its islands are recognised as regional and national treasures with diverse landscapes and ecological systems.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

ENIGMA said:


> City: _*AUCKLAND*
> 
> Location: _NORTH ISLAND, NEW ZEALAND
> 
> ...


Auckland is truely well being city...
I want to live in there...


----------



## BrunoVix (Dec 23, 2005)

*City: Vitória*

Location: Espírito Santo, Brazil

Birthday: 08 september 1551

Population: 312.000 - Metro area: 1.600.000

Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]: Camburi Beach, Curva da Jurema Beach and Port Complexes

Area: 94km2

Homepage: http://sistemas.vitoria.es.gov.br/turismo/index.php

Slogan: Vitória, island delicacy! A city for all. 

Description: Vitoria, the beautiful capital of Espírito Santo, is a city without equal that offers a journey through almost 500 years of history. One of the most important port complexes of the country is situated in bay of Vitória. Vitória is one of the three island capitals of Brazil, the others being Florianópolis and São Luiz, and is located in the South-eastern region, the most developed of Brazil.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

unoh said:


> Auckland is truely well being city...
> I want to live in there...


Yea... I agree... Auckland is also one of ideal study destinations for Chinese students ...


----------



## CH (Apr 2, 2006)

City: Belém do Pará
*Location [Country or Region]: State of Pará, Amazonic Region, Brazil.

Birthday: 12 January 1616
Population: 1.405.871
Area: 1.065km2

Landmark: The twin towers Village Sun and Village Moon, of 40 floors and 120m. (in construction)

Photos: Superior photo the left: Almirante Barroso Avenue // Superior photo the right: Estação das Docas // Inferior photo the left: Historical center of Belém // Inferior photo the right: Market of the Ver-o-peso (See-the-weight).

Homepage:http://www.fotolog.net/belem

Slogan: Belém do Pará, cidade das mangueiras.

Description:Santa Maria de Belém do Grão-Pará, or simply Belém do Pará, it is a city of hospitable people and only beauty is considered the vestibule of the Amazônia. Occupies an area of 1.065km2, where more of the half they represent islands. Low parts of the city and the islands are flooded daily by waters of the tides, while the zones highest reach in maximum 14 m above of the level of the sea. Belém possesss hot and humid climate, with average temperature of 26º C and humidity of 80 90% normally, e annual pluvial precipitation of 2500 3000 mm. The rainy station is of December January the May and the drought of June the November December. Belém is rich in history, in culture and nature, that it can be seen in its more exuberant form in each one of its islands, true ecological paradises, that they surround the city. Belém is rich in colors, cheiros and flavors, that they can be felt in each "esquina", in the specialties of the culinária most typical of Brazil, fruit of the prodigal nature, of the Portuguese settling and the inheritances indian and African.The geography of the city is a peninsula. The Curious one is that all afternoon it rains in Belém.








*

Belém is one of the destinations that will go to be distinguished in the world Frommer guide according to.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

City : *Austin* Location : *Texas, USA*
Birthday: *October 1839* 
Population: *1,25 million in metropolitan area; 657,000 withing city limits* 
Area: *2,705 sq. mi. metro area; 232 sq. mi. in city limits (17th largest city in US)*
Landmark : *The Texas Capital Building*
Homepage : http://www.ci.austin.tx.us/
Slogan : *Live Music Capital of the World*
Description : *Austin is the capital city of Texas, home of The University of Texas also is the gateway to the Texas Hill Country, with rolling hills, sparkling waterways natural landscape setting. Austin is home to some biggest high tech and bio company, like Dell, Freescale, National Instruments... with endless of music venues and night club, Austin's nightlife is very well know for her live-music and college parties.*


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

City: *Pelotas* Location: *Brazil*
Birthday: *07 July 1812*
Population: *323.034* 
Area: *1.921.80 Km²*
Landmark: *Grande Hotel* 
Homepage: *www.pelotas.com.br* 
Description : *Pelotas is an important town in the Southern Brazilian state of Rio Grande do Sul. It's located 271 Km from Porto Alegre, the capital city of Rio Grande do Sul, and 150 km from the Uruguayan border. In the 19th century, Pelotas was Brazil's leading center for prodution of dried meat(charque), a staple food made by slaves and destined to feed the slaves of sugarcane, coffee and cocoa plantations across the country. Currently, Pelotas hosts five major universities, with a total population of 22 thousand students in higher education. The city's major attraction is the annual FENADOCE, a display of sweets prepared from traditional 18th century Portuguese recipies.*


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg Profile

City: Hamburg...Location: Hamburg, Germany

Birthday: 810...Population: 1.74 million...Area: 755 sq km

Landmark: St.Michaelis Church [132m, 1786]

Homepage: http://international.hamburg.de/?ba=other 

Slogan: 
- of the current government: "Hamburg - Wachsende Stadt" (Hamburg - Growing City)
- above the main portal of the town hall: "Libertatem Quam Peperere Maiores Dignes Studeat Servare Posteritas" (according to babelfish something like: "The liberty, which the old persons acquired, may keep future generations worthy.")

Description: Considered by many visitors as one of Germany's most beautyful cities. Germany's 2nd biggest municipality in area size and population after Berlin. Germany's biggest and Europe's 3rd biggest port. 8th biggest container port of the world. Famous amusement district St. Pauli (where you find everything: from ordinary supermarkets and flats to discos, bars, clubs, pubs, brothels, sex-shops, prostitutes, Germany's most famous police station etc.). Home of many many rich people, but also rather poor people (by german standards). It's main church towers are among the tallest in the world. A big artificial lake in the city centre.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> Hamburg Profile
> 
> Landmark: St.Michaelis Church [132m, 1786]


I believe it is one of the landmarks of Germany as well...


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

Any more cities here???


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

I suppose it should be updated...


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*City - Melbourne - Australia*

Birthday 30 August 1835 - Population: 3.85 million - Metro - Area: 7,694 km2

Landmark - Eureka Tower 2006 or Flinders Stret Train Station built 1854

Homepages
http://www.visitvictoria.com/displa...5CC6DF5A-1302-44E1-A9690BBB0ABD5742/vvt.vhtml

http://www.melbourneaustralia.org/melbourne.html

Slogan Marvellous Melbourne 

Description 

Known as the "Garden City", Melbourne is renowned for its culture, festivals, gardens, wide boulevards and sporting events. It is a vibrant and cosmopolitan city that is host to a multitude of international sporting events including the Australian Open Tennis Grand Slam, the Australian Formula One Grand Prix, International One Day and Test Cricket matches at the Melbourne Cricket Ground (MCG) and the world famous Melbourne Cup. 

Melbourne prides itself on being a great city. It's hardly surprising, with its spectacular combination of old and new architecture, elegant streetscapes, harmonious ethnic communities and lavish parks & gardens. Melbourne's standing as the cultural capital of Australia is authenticated in a non-stop program of festivals, major art exhibitions and musical extravaganzas.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Jakarta Profile

City [Name]:Jakarta ... Location [Country or Region]: DKI Jakarta, Indonesia

Birthday [Established Date]: 22 June, 1527... Population: 8,792,000... Area:661.52 km²

Landmark [Height &/or Completed Year, etc]: National Monument (137m) - 1975

Homepage [Official Website is Preference]: http://jakarta.go.id

Slogan [of the City]: Jaya Raya (Prosperous and Great)

Description [100 Words Limited]: The earliest recorded mention of Jakarta is as a port of origin that can be traced to a Hindu settlement as early as the 4th century. As a capital of more than 300 ethnics nation, Jakarta is the cultural melting pot of Indonesia.








*


----------



## kevinmendrez (May 16, 2019)

City :Quezon City Location : Philippines

Birthday :1975 Population:2.936 million Area: 166.2

Landmark :Vertis North

Homepage :https://vertis.ph



Description :Breathing new life into the heart of Quezon City, Vertis North seamlessly blends all the elements of sustainable urban living in one destination.


----------

